
Quantum computer firm D-Wave claims massive performance boost – New Scientist - aburan28
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28078-quantum-computer-firm-d-wave-claims-massive-performance-boost/
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096435)

------
eloff
IOW still not remotely price-performance competitive with commodity hardware.
How does this company sell anything?

~~~
dogma1138
They are doing research, they've sold a couple to various organizations, even
Google bought one.

While traditional computation might not be price-performance compatible if the
D-Wave is a true quantum computer (which was doubted for a while, and maybe
still is) then a) You can do stuff on it that you will be able to do only on
quantum computers and b) (prob the most important part, and hardest part to
get right besides building the damn thing) is that you gain experience in
translating traditional computational algorithms into quantum computing
algorithms which is very very important for the field to take off.

For Google, Microsoft and other big companies that's a very important thing to
achieve in order to secure their future once quantum computing becomes a
reality.

------
ilovehops
it is just me, or does the timing of this seem to reek of an attempt to stock
manipulate? Why release this on a saturday morning

~~~
jjtheblunt
The article is full of criticism.

